# Repainting Dark Eldar W.I.P (Picture Heavy)



## Lycadon (Apr 22, 2010)

Heya, i've been collecting some Warhammer40k models in the past when i was arround 16 or so but, because of school and the costs i desided to quit, never to return to it again. Just recently i found my old starter-box and started surfing the GW-sites and got really interested again. I desided i never felt good with the armies i started with, which were the ones from the starter-box (Space Marines vs Dark Eldar.. ye that old) so i'm going to start an Eldar army. But.. before i do i'm going to get the hang of it again and repaint and remodel my old mini's because honestly.. they look horrible. I've gained more skill and knowledge over the years in painting and modelling and have a more realistic view on it. So without delaying you peeps more, pictures say more than words.

Cover your eyes because it's going to hurt! 









Imagine all Dark Eldars having those color scemes (Dark green, Metal highlights & Dark Blue, Metalic Magenta) yeah, i am pretty ashamed of it. 

*Aaaand the new color scheme for my Dark Eldar W.I.P:*

























And a close, close-up where you can see what needs to be painted up for the final result:










*I'm also focussing more on converting and such so i'm starting to practice with Green Stuff:*

























The outcome:

















In the meantime im down to 6 Dark Eldar left to paint out of 20. The Tyranid Hunter is finnished and had some changes done aswell. I will post the final result and the whole unit all together when i finnish those,
Cheers Lycadon!


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

i like the colour scheme mate.. and a vast improvement to the older ones!


----------



## Lycadon (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Go0se!, i'll have to add tough some of the models were beyond saving due thick paint or glue or both... I tried to make the best out of them :laugh:

Anyways hopefully i have time to finnish them up tomorrow and post the result here!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Much improved, nice to see some Dark Eldar as well some mighty recycling.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice to see someone with some Dark Eldar, good call on the converting! 
Have some rep


----------



## Lycadon (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Ultra111 & Viscount Vash for the comments, much appriciated!

Here's the "delayed" promised update. I finally finnished the Dark Eldar this weekend but didn't had time to make and upload pictures. I noticed some minor things that needed to be painted like a paint stripe on the armor or something like that. Altough those minor fixes aren't worthy of making new pics again, so here they are my finnished Dark Eldar Warrior batch!



























































Feel free to C&C!
*PS: i will start making the Bases once i'm more practiced with that and have the tools to do so*

Well that covers the repainting of my Dark Eldars... Now to my next (real) Project - My Eldar Army!
Cheers Lycadon


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

It's rather interesting.

Around here, dark eldar get ALOT of complaints becouse of their super ugly models.

True, some dark eldar are way bad and most are old.
But the standard warriors and a few of the models is actually really nice.

Good job on theese guys, makes me think about those DE i got in the 3rd ed box 
Oh how ugly they are.


----------



## Lycadon (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Kolmster 
and yeah i have to agree with ya, half of these aren't so bad model wise. 
Pretty much my old, thick layer of paint removed allot of details aswell so that didn't help much. 

I've looked some "clean" sprue's up and they aren't so bad in details eather... but i do remember some bits on the sprues i got in 3rd edition, were badly forged with half of the detail missing et cetera, hopefully that was a rare finding hehe. As these will be my only Dark Elders i will ever own, i am however looking forward to the restyled ******* coming up this year (or the next).

Cheers!


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

looking good mate.. i do really like the colour scheme.. works well. Will be good to see some Eldar when you start them!


----------

